# MTB route(s) bad soden oder Kronberg/taunus



## rstyle (14. April 2008)

Hallo! 

In der ersten Woche von einem Juni bin ich im bad soden und kronberg am taunus. Ich möchte dort radfahren. Gibt es irgendwelche mtb Wege/route? Vom wich ist Platz am besten, den Weg anzufangen. 

Bis jetzt kann mich keinen Weg/MTB Route finden. Ich, daß es einige mtb Vereine gibt, aber wissen sie folgen einer mtb route? Sind sie dort? 

Ich hoffe, daß jeder mir mit etwas Informationen helfen kann! 

Danke, Remco aus Holland.


----------



## powderJO (14. April 2008)

hi, i m taunus gibte es unzÃ¤hlige biketouren â explizit als bikeroute ausgeschildert ist aber eigentlich nichts. entweder schlieÃt du dich anderen bikern an oder schaust mal im www nach tourenlinks. einer ist zum beispiel der hier:

http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/

da hat es schon ein paar sehr gute touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (14. April 2008)

rstyle schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hoffe, daß jeder mir mit etwas Informationen helfen kann! ...



hiho, spezielle ausgewiesene mtb-routen gibts es nicht, wenns passt kannste dich aber gern mal den after-work-bikern anschliessen. meistens starten wir unsere touren von oberursel-hohemark, ca 5 km von kronberg weg.

gruss,

wolfgang


----------



## rstyle (21. April 2008)

Danke Powderjo und Wolfgang für Ihre schnellen Antworten! 

Danke für die Möglichkeit, Ihre Gruppe after-work-bikern zu verbinden. Ich möchte den. Nach einem Arbeit Tage radfahren in ein Klima, das Sie nicht zu wissen nicht immer sehr intelligent sind. Gehen mit Leuten, die jetzt der Platz und der Weg immer besser ist. Ist es ein Problem, wenn ich Englisch spreche?

Ich kann deutschestes verstehen. Aber, es zu sprechen ist für mich schwierig. 

Kronberg ist sehr nah, wo ich im Juni bin. Ich habe Training im samsung Gebäude, Schwalbach im taunus. 

Danke. 
Remco

ps: Entschuldigen Sie mich für mein einiges, welcher schlechter Deutscher. Ich versuche, gut zu tun.


----------



## Bierkiste (21. April 2008)

@rstyle: English could maybe make more sense and should not be the problem for users.

BTW:


rstyle schrieb:


> Nach einem Arbeit Tage radfahren in ein Klima, das Sie nicht zu wissen nicht immer sehr intelligent sind. Gehen mit Leuten, die jetzt der Platz und der Weg immer besser ist.


"Afterwork cycling/biking in an unknown region is not always smart. Cycling with locals is always the better choice." - just my guess.


Happy trails
Sascha


----------

